# Unterschied Windows XP und Windows 7 XP Mode



## eYe (6 Juli 2010)

Nabend,

habe heute nach langem probieren mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass eine Software welche unter Windows XP einwandfrei läuft, bei einer Funktion im Windows 7 XP Mode "herumzickt".

Es handelt sich um die Visualisierungssoftware von Schneider Electric Vijeo Designer 5.1 SP1. Das Programm lief bisher einwandfrei im Windows 7 XP Mode und hat alles wie unter Windows XP getan. Heute habe ich versucht Variablen aus einem SPS Projekt einzubinden, doch leider findet die Software von keinem SPS Projekt (egal welches Vorlagenformat) irgendeine Variable. Es erscheint zwar das Auswahlfenster ohne Fehlermeldung, jedoch ohne Variablen...

Teste ich die gleichen Files auf meinem alten XP Rechner so werden mir die Variablen angezeigt.
(Habe mehrere Versionen der Software getestet und auch auf zwei verschiedenen Virtual PC VMs)


*Hat jemand eine Idee was der Unterschied zwischen Windows XP und dem Windows 7 XP Mode ausmacht, welcher diesen Bug hervorruft? Bzw, was sind die grundsätzlichen Unterschiede?*
War bisher von den virtuellen Maschinen sehr begeistert, aber nun bekomme ich etwas bedenken :/


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Juli 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> ... und auch auf zwei verschiedenen Virtual PC VMs
> ...
> War bisher von den virtuellen Maschinen sehr begeistert, aber nun bekomme ich etwas bedenken :/


darf ich das so verstehen, dass es sowohl im XP-Modus (der ja auf VirtualPC basieren soll) als auch innerhalb VirtualPC auf Win7 als Host nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Juli 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe heute nach langem probieren mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass eine Software welche unter Windows XP einwandfrei läuft, bei einer Funktion im Windows 7 XP Mode "herumzickt".
> 
> ...



Benutzt diese Software irgenwelche Hardwarenahen Treiber, denn da gibt es natürlich Unterschiede! Auch mit USB, COM Porst, usw... Also alles was halt Harwarenah ist! Es kann gehen (wenn es den Unterstützt wird) muss aber nicht!


----------



## Potenzial (7 Juli 2010)

Also mutmasse:
1. Hast du Win7 64Bit installiert.
2. Ist XP das bessere OS für älter Software!

Und 3. der Virtual PC VM von MS ist nicht die Tollest VM, meines Empfindens! Teste mal hier VirtualBox von SUN / Oracle oder wenn möglich gar von VMWare, wenns Virtuell laufen soll!


----------



## eYe (7 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> darf ich das so verstehen, dass es sowohl im XP-Modus (der ja auf VirtualPC basieren soll) als auch innerhalb VirtualPC auf Win7 als Host nicht funktioniert?



Auf Win7 kann ich es gar nicht erst installieren, im XP Mode läuft das Programm bis auf die eine Funktion der Variablenintegration.

@Jochen Kühner
Ich benutze zum Programmieren nur die Ethernetverbindung, daher sind Hardwarenahe Treiber für mich eigentlich nicht relevant.

@Potenzial
Habe es auch mit VMWare getestet, gleiches Ergebnis. Programm läuft aber Variablenintegration funktioniert nicht.


Habe bisher für alles eine Lösung gefunden, aber hier habe ich nichtmal einen Ansatz für die Lösung...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Juli 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Auf Win7 kann ich es gar nicht erst installieren, im XP Mode läuft das Programm bis auf die eine Funktion der Variablenintegration.
> 
> @Jochen Kühner
> Ich benutze zum Programmieren nur die Ethernetverbindung, daher sind Hardwarenahe Treiber für mich eigentlich nicht relevant.
> ...



Läuft den dein Netzwerk in der VM?? Geht auch die Loopback verbindung, dh.h. kannst du 127.0.0.1 anpingen?


----------

